# After Upgrade to 11.Release fetch not working



## Mepcuk (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello,

Server located behind router Linksys E1200.
After upgrade to 11. Release have problem with 

```
freebsd-update fetch
```

Ping works ok to Ip and names as well.

What you can suggest me?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2018)

What is the error you're getting? And exactly what version did you upgrade/update to?


----------



## Mepcuk (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Mepcuk (Jun 5, 2018)

Error looks like 
	
	



```
Fetching metadata signature for 11.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org FAILED
```

Version of FreeBSD was before 9.x

P.s. On screenshot incorrect data, now i was changed to correct without reboot. - not help


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2018)

Can you post the output of `freebsd-version -uk`?


----------



## Mepcuk (Jun 5, 2018)

```
11.1-RELEASE-p9
11.1-RELEASE-p9
You have new mail.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2018)

You can try removing the previously cached data: `rm -rf /var/db/freebsd-update/*`. Then try `freebsd-update fetch` again.


----------



## Mepcuk (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks for help. After typing commands i receive new error

```
Looking up update.freebsd.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org ... failed
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org ... failed
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org ... failed
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

p.s. Ping works good


```
ping update5.freebsd.org
PING update5.freebsd.org (204.9.55.80): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 204.9.55.80: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=130.776ms
......
```


P.s.s. Problem with ANY fetch ...... Why ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2018)

Mepcuk said:


> Problem with ANY fetch


Are you using a proxy perhaps?


----------



## Mepcuk (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't know 
FreeBsd server connected to router. Router give virtual IP 192.168.1.xx to server. Router have Static IP from ISP.
I was opened ports on Router and forwarded to FreeBSD. I don't know router will be proxy or not? How to understand?

Installed ngnix+apache+mysql+php56
Webserver works great.

Any info will be great, i have big problem, was readed many forums, however no info how resolve it.
I was updated /etc/resolv.conf

P.s. Few weeks ago i was installed ipfw - firewall, maybe there problem ? I was opened *.* to *.*


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 5, 2018)

You could try installing ftp/wget to try and fetch something from both a web hosted resource and one on FTP. But considering that you recently installed a firewall it does sound plausible that this could be the cause.

Are you also filtering outgoing data?  Maybe you didn't set up proper stateful connection?


----------



## PacketMan (Jun 6, 2018)

Unless that LinkSys E1200 is something special, typically you take them out of the box and use them. All inside initiated connections destined outbound will be allow and NATed. It only when you want outside initiated sessions coming in do you have to open ports.

Unless it has some extra firewall capabilities and you have them configured.  So this was working fine before you upgraded to 11.1? And you are running web server on that same machine (before and after upgrade) and it is still working fine?

I'd ask you to consider defaulting your router to factory defaults, but (a) I'm not convinced that is the issue, and (b) I don't want that to take down your web server service. So you will have to decide,

Does `portsnap fetch update` work?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2018)

Mepcuk said:


> I was updated /etc/resolv.conf


Updated how? What did you change? Verify if those settings are correct; `drill update.freebsd.org`


----------



## Mepcuk (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks all for reply.

Finally i was found problem - 
I was changed _/etc/resolv.conf_

```
namemeserver 8.8.8.8
```

P.s. In some forums i found that DNS of ISP probably just mirror and need to try REAL existing DNS 8.8.8.8
P.s.s. Anyway for users who will search answer if you have problem like that 

```
Looking up update.freebsd.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org ... failed
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org ... failed
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org ... failed
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

If ping work as well to you DNS server 
	
	



```
ping 213.110.77.2
```
 and works as well to 
	
	



```
ping ya.ru
```
 = that mean problem with your DNS server just 
change _/etc/resolv.conf_

```
namemeserver 8.8.8.8
```


Thank you all for replys


----------

